# Lizards > General Geckos >  what is the best kind of geckos?

## hirschy75

i am looking to purchase a gecko because i think that they are pretty cool but i don't know what kind to buy. it is my first gecko but not my first lizard? i am looking for a relatively easy gecko to take care of and i would prefer something that dosen't only eat crickets but something easy. any suggestions would be most helpful
thanks,
matt

----------


## daniel1983

Voted Crested or Leopards for a beginner lizard. It is really up to you...no point in keeping an animal unless it is something that you really want to keep  :Wink:

----------


## Kristy

I voted Crested and Leopard geckos, I keep both and love them both for different reasons.

Both are very different species, but both have alot of qualities. Both tolerate handling very well. It just depends on you and what you would like to keep. Would you rather have a desert dwelling animal that requires very low humidity? Or would you rather have a rainforest animal with lots of foliage? Remember leos eat only insects and cresties can eat fruit and insects. Both are fun and rewarding.

----------


## Amy05

i voted leopard because i love my little guy, and he is my first gecko as well. I dont know about any of the other geckos, so i could be wrong. I have heard that crested and leos are the best begginer geckos though.

----------


## ECLARK

In my eyes, the crested geckos are hands down the easiest to keep out of all geckos!  :Smile:

----------


## green_man

I voted other.  :Very Happy: 
I am going to have to say African fat tail... similar to leos but different colors and slightly different requirements.

Easy to keep and real lookers if ya ask me  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

crested and leopards are best for beginners. to some extent i think cresteds are easier because they don't require any supplemental heating and don't require a diet that consists mainly of insects.

----------


## Schlyne

I find leopard geckos to be easier for me, but I raise several different types of feeder insects on a regular basis.  I prefer not having to mix diet all the time.

Also leopard geckos pick one spot to poop in all the time.  Cresties poop everywhere  :Razz:

----------


## JimiSnakes

I'm a fan of the Gargoyle Geckos more than any other.

Here is a link, I know nothing of this breeder though. He has the best pics and caresheet I could find though:
http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos_gargoyle.htm

----------


## djansen

cresteds are awsome, many morphs, same easy to care for gecko.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Of course I had to vote crestie!  My Chomper has been extremely easy to care for and a load of fun to watch grow :Very Happy:

----------


## wendyhoo9

Cresties are indeed awesome and super easy (as Emily said, no supplemental heating necessary).  Save on the heating supplies and you can get yourself an awesome morph!  I also agree that gargoyles (another Rhac species) is pretty darn cool.  I have had a little one for a year now and she's an adorable little fatty!  She also comes out more during the day than the cresties do so it's a little more fun to watch her!


Hope it helps!

Wendy

----------


## bigballs

Gargoyle!!

----------


## Holy Balls

I voted Leopard Gecko. I got one for my 8 yrs old son. He loves it. They're gentle, nice colors and easy to clean up after). We also have a Ball Python and Bearded dragon. The Leo is his responsibility and he loves  :Sunny:   taking care of it.

----------


## twiztard

I personally prefer Leopard geckos  :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

I said Cresties: I love the little guys! I'll hopefully have some soon.....   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## wspeer

my first reptile was a leopard gecko and i wouldnt trade him for anything, he dumps in the same corner everytime and eats well, super easy to take care of and live a long life as well, i would go with the leopard if i were you

----------


## Purrrfect9

I started my herp addiction with Leo's. Just like everyone else said, they're super easy to care for. But it's up to you.

----------


## ReptileMan27

Leos or AFTs(african fat tail geckos) are the 2 best first geckos IMO, crested are another good choice.

----------


## sg1trogdor

i had two pictus geckos but they died due to my stupidity i garee leos or cresties are the best for beginners cus i know you ant something you can handle 
i recomend getting one as a baby those about a month old so you can teach it to be handled (y;ou know what i mean.)   pictus geckos are not a good choice although they look really nice all they do is hide 24/7 lol i had to bring them up i have yet to hear anyone on this forum mention a thing about pictus geckos.  or satanic leaf tails beautiful geckos.

----------


## steveo

If you dont mind an aggressive species get a tokay , real easy to care for , GREAT appetite and a real looker of a gecko...they can become "tame" but really there mainly a display only animal imo

----------


## STORMS

I love my golden gecko. They are more aggressive like the tokays and harder to care for so not a great choice for a beginner. Mine is fun to watch at feeding time - very aggressive feeder.

----------


## dsirkle

Leos are easy to care for and while they do love crickets, I primarily feed them mealworms which I grow myself. Instructions for breeding mealworms are available by doing a google search and is easy as can be to have free food. Leave calcium available to them at all times.

----------


## NightLad

I don’t think there is any way to answer what the ‘best’ type of gecko is, because it is ultimately a highly personal question.

For the sake of options on this poll I chose the Crested Gecko. I love those lil’guys. They always look like they are smiling, and they are freekin’ adorable! The fact that they change color/hue is also neat. Plus, they lick their own eyeballs! So cool. Their care is relatively simple (as far as owning exotics go), since they can live at room temp and do not require special lighting since they are nocturnal. They can also live on Crested Gecko Diet, a powder that you mix with water into a paste. Crickets are a good supplement while they are growing, but after the first year they can be discontinued. All in all, I think they are an amazing gecko.

Oh, and I have one, so I’m admittedly biased.

Although as for “other” I’d definitely give props to the _Rhacodactylus Leachianus._ The largest gecko on earth should definitely get an honorable mention! Those guys are awesome. I’ve had the opportunity to handle a few, and they are just great. They vocalize with different chirps and whistles, growls, whines and even purrs. I also really like how ‘prehistoric’ they look. I am totally going to get one when I have the space to build it a large enough enclosure. (Many people keep them in exo-terra 18x18x24, but personally I'd like something larger.)

NOTE: I greatly abbreviated the Crested Gecko care requirements. Please see the Crested Gecko Care Sheet for more detailed information!

----------

slither2 (08-02-2009)

----------


## Envied Reptiles

I vote crested geckos, so easy to care for and so addicting most people I know start w/ 1 and w/ina month have a sloidlittle collection (although all herps tend to be that way). Also, not a begginer gecko but as awesome as any gecko you will see are the leaftail geckos Uroplatus... google mossy leaftail gecko, satanic leaftail gecko, corkbark leaftail gecko etc.

----------


## crystal

i really like my tokay gecko. im not really a handler so the fact i cant touch him doesnt bother me. they are gorgeous and they bark at you and they are real fiesty. 



thats my trogdor^^

----------

